# i swear its platonic wife



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2013)

I watched a training vid of hers a while back and she was doing cross fit. She was pushing balls to the walls. She earned my respect that day.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 18, 2013)

I heart DLB!! Ill get pics with her at the Olympia and post them here for you all to be jealous of I have some from the Arnold last year. She's great and gettin paid!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2013)

Best thread!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 18, 2013)

Her balls must be so smooth


----------



## Nyid (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd tap that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 18, 2013)

I think KOS has a crush on someone.......


----------



## Intense (Aug 18, 2013)

It seems like she would have a nice cookie, I just can't imagine a beef nugget on her....I'm probably wrong


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure it's perfect


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 18, 2013)

Intense said:


> It seems like she would have a nice cookie, I just can't imagine a beef nugget on her....I'm probably wrong



Really, would it matter?


----------



## Watson (Aug 19, 2013)

she could make it hurt so good, im sold....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)

Secret to great Abs | Dana Linn Bailey - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana Linn Bailey - 2013 IFBB PBW Tampa Pro Physique Championships Routine (Excerpt) - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)

DANA LINN BAILEY GUEST POSE | FLEX LEWIS CLASSIC - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana Linn Bailey interview and posing - Loaded Cup 2013 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)

DANA LINN BAILEY GUEST POSE - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana Linn Bailey - IFBB Physique Pro - YouTube


----------



## independent (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazing shape shes in. I think a guy has to have homosexual tendencies to be into a chick that muscular though.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 19, 2013)

I would so lick her butt hole!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 19, 2013)

I like where she is flashing gang signs in pictures.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Amazing shape shes in. I think a guy has to have homosexual tendencies to be into a chick that muscular though.



Oh shit...


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Amazing shape shes in. I think a guy has to have homosexual tendencies to be into a chick that muscular though.





^^^^ Big true


----------



## Bowden (Aug 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Amazing shape shes in. I think a guy has to have homosexual tendencies to be into a chick that muscular though.



Did you just call KOS a fag?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)

cause I follow sheep


----------



## independent (Aug 19, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Did you just call KOS a fag?



Im calling all of you fags.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## azza1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

KOS your wifes calfs are better than hers, just sayin dude


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Im gay as fuck then


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 20, 2013)

she a natty?


----------



## The Prototype (Aug 20, 2013)

She's got sick delts. Wonder what she's on?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> She's got sick delts. Wonder what she's on?



Diesel sperm... I have enough masteron residue in my sperm to create this magnificent creature.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 21, 2013)

She also has this look on her face at times like she just smelled her own stinky fart.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 21, 2013)

XYZ said:


> She also has this look on her face at times like she just smelled her own stinky fart.



I bet she eats a lot of eggs...


----------



## Z82 (Aug 21, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> She's got sick delts. Wonder what she's on?



More like what isnt she on...lol

Dont matter though....shes hot.....id definitely put it to her!


----------



## M-Way (Aug 21, 2013)

Does absolutely nothing for me. Her sausage legs like a soccer player revolt me. When she flexes them they are rectangular. 

Sorry, but I just don't see why she is considered the second cumming.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 21, 2013)

M-Way said:


> Does absolutely nothing for me. Her sausage legs like a soccer player revolt me. When she flexes them they are rectangular.
> 
> Sorry, but I just don't see why she is considered the second cumming.



Dont make me neg you...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2013)

lol at insecure dudes being imtimidated by a woman in shape....if memory serves mway is tiny


----------



## M-Way (Aug 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at insecure dudes being imtimidated by a woman in shape....if memory serves mway is tiny



Whatever makes you feel good.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 21, 2013)

I would suck on her 2 inch clit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I would suck on her 2 inch clit.



I'd pin her so full of gears she'd grow a 4 inch clit!


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd pin her so full of gears she'd grow a 4 inch clit!



you want to get tea bagged by her clit, good for you


----------

